# Ingersoll Rand MH22 Screw Compressor



## Francois90 (Sep 12, 2020)

Good day, wonder if anyone can assist. I'm currently busy with a screw compressor as mentioned above. I replaced the drive belt as the previous one snapped. The original belt is a 1480PK12 but this is only locally available through the agents who wants to charge way to much for the item. I changed the belt to a 1460PK12 which fits as it's a self tension udjusting unit as far as I can understand. This unit was manufactured in the year 2000 so the control panel has no way of identifying exact error codes. Only a red warning light that can't be canceled and in turn does not allow me to restart the unit without bypassing the control panel and working with the contactors only.

Here is the issue. Upon starting the unit after belt was replaced the unit started to load and then tripped the electrical circuit at the D.B board. I started with a process of elimination and discovered that the oil return pipe that's on top of the oil separator unit is clogged.

1st. Would that clogged pipe cause the unit to build up pressure in the oil separator tank and not opening the discharge valve on top of the tank?

2nd. How does one determine the error as there is no lcd screen like the newer models?

3rd. How do you reset this error so I can start the unit at the control panel when I'm finished cleaning and unclogging everything?

Regards
Francois


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would be checking everything at this point!
a poorly serviced unit can have all of the sensors bad due to no service..

think plugged sensors!!

do you have the service manual for this unit??
you will need it!!


----------



## Francois90 (Sep 12, 2020)

That's my next move is to sweep through the unit from start to finish. No manual at all on the unit and google does not seem to have anything for that year model either.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you may have to reach out to IR for the manual set.
unless you can find them on ebay


----------



## Francois90 (Sep 12, 2020)

I.R Here in South Africa has the worst aftersales service ever. So yes would be my last redort.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well location is key on repairing gear.


----------

